# anyone interested in a Michigan knitting retreat?



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone might be interested in a knitting retreat in September in Boyne City, Michigan. There is a nice resort there and I can get a 3 bedroom condo for the week of September 27 through October 4,2013. Cost would be $100 per person for the entire week, double occupancy. The condo sleeps 6 in bedrooms, or 8 if someone wanted to sleep on a sofa sleeper. There are two units, one is a two bedroom, 2 bath, and the other a one bedroom, one bath. Each unit has a living room and kitchen. Meals would be potluck, bring your own food or go out to nearby restaurants. If I can get at least 5 other people committed (and paid), I'll book it! A trip to a yarn shop would be a must do! Maybe we could also do a swap with yarn you might want to bring along and trade for someone else's yarn! Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

A little too far for me. Something more mid-mitten and I would be all in.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> A little too far for me. Something more mid-mitten and I would be all in.


It's about 4 hours from you. Maybe if you had someone to drive with?


----------



## mitzib (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it sounds wonderful.Count me in!


----------



## WinterBerry (Sep 2, 2011)

I might be interested. Let me check with some of my knitting cohorts. We attend a retreat in the UP in November at a camp with pretty awful accomodations and this might be a welcome change.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

WinterBerry said:


> I might be interested. Let me check with some of my knitting cohorts. We attend a retreat in the UP in November at a camp with pretty awful accomodations and this might be a welcome change.


Where do you go in the UP? I live in Newberry, which is about an hour northwest of the bridge.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

It sounds lovely - unfortunately, a week off work at that time is not in the cards for me. I would certainly be interested in a weekend retreat as long as DH and I are not traveling.


----------



## WinterBerry (Sep 2, 2011)

It is just a bit away from Cedarville. Sorry - I can't recall the name of the place. It is a private christian camp. I have a friend who owns a shop in Hassel called Woolderness Fiber Arts Studio. Her name is Roxanne Erberts. Have you ever been there? I've been to Newberry, but not for many years.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

WinterBerry said:


> It is just a bit away from Cedarville. Sorry - I can't recall the name of the place. It is a private christian camp. I have a friend who owns a shop in Hassel called Woolderness Fiber Arts Studio. Her name is Roxanne Erberts. Have you ever been there? I've been to Newberry, but not for many years.


Is it in Pickford? I go to a fiber arts retreat there (and teach a quilting class) and you're right, it's pretty rustic! But this resort in Boyne City is very nice. There's even an indoor hot tub/whirlpool that is a great way to relax!


----------



## WinterBerry (Sep 2, 2011)

It is indeed Pickford. We go around Thanksgiving. Maybe we have met. The group is called spinners, something or other. I must be having a senior moment. But then the glasses are mostly spinning and knitting. Maybe there was a quilting class last year. My name is Pat Nader. Perhaps we are entering the "it's a small world" galaxy.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

WinterBerry said:


> It is indeed Pickford. We go around Thanksgiving. Maybe we have met. The group is called spinners, something or other. I must be having a senior moment. But then the glasses are mostly spinning and knitting. Maybe there was a quilting class last year. My name is Pat Nader. Perhaps we are entering the "it's a small world" galaxy.


They may have more than one retreat there. The one I go to is in May, I believe.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Quilter Pam said:


> I was wondering if anyone might be interested in a knitting retreat in September in Boyne City, Michigan. There is a nice resort there and I can get a 3 bedroom condo for the week of September 27 through October 4,2013. Cost would be $100 per person for the entire week, double occupancy. The condo sleeps 6 in bedrooms, or 8 if someone wanted to sleep on a sofa sleeper. There are two units, one is a two bedroom, 2 bath, and the other a one bedroom, one bath. Each unit has a living room and kitchen. Meals would be potluck, bring your own food or go out to nearby restaurants. If I can get at least 5 other people committed (and paid), I'll book it! A trip to a yarn shop would be a must do! Maybe we could also do a swap with yarn you might want to bring along and trade for someone else's yarn! Let me know if you are interested!


What a wonderful idea!! Would do it in a heartbeat if I lived in MI, alas....I am in Arizona, but your post flooded me with memories...I worked at Boyne Mountain when I was in High School and lived in Boyne Falls.....skied at Boyne Highlands a few times, beautiful resort......hope you get the # of people you need....sounds like a perfect get-away......


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It sounds wonderful. Boyne is beautiful. My problem is that my son's wedding is in July and it is turning into more expense than I thought.
Let me know if this flys, maybe I can make a day trip.
Patty


----------



## floyd2148 (Jun 24, 2012)

Interested keep me up to date


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm interested - please keep me posted as well. I'll see if anyone in my knitting group is interested. Thanks for offering us this opportunity. I'd be happy to carpool with anyone from my area . . .


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Ladies, I'm so sorry, but this week at the resort is no longer available. I had enough interest to put the week on hold and when I went back to the website, the week was gone. There is a week available in a nearby resort in Bellair(still through my vacation club) in April (the week of the 5th) but the price is a little higher. It would be $150 per person, which is still a great price for a week at a nice resort. I can also look for a partial week, maybe a Monday through Thursday, at Boyne and see what's available, but paying per night would probably be as much as the whole week if not more. Would April work for anyone?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

aahh Bellaire -- where my mom is from
g'pa sold his back property of the farm to Shanty Creek Lodge
where the condos are now on the main drag south of town is where their farm house used to sit, right on that corner--house on the south side of the (then) dirt road & milk house (north side) stradeling the creek to keep milk cold in the creek
i'm sure if g'pa knew what would turn out w/his land he would have ask much more for it!!

i would love to go, but i'm sure, as of right now, my health is gonna keep me here
but -- if things should turn diff 4 me, i'll let you kno

had 4 gals over here last fall & i enjoyed the chatter & just sitting around watching their fingers fly! lol
i dont think i was a very good hostess, not feeling very spry, but hopefully they will come back again
really enjoyed meeting them



Quilter Pam said:


> Ladies, I'm so sorry, but this week at the resort is no longer available. I had enough interest to put the week on hold and when I went back to the website, the week was gone. There is a week available in a nearby resort in Bellair(still through my vacation club) in April (the week of the 5th) but the price is a little higher. It would be $150 per person, which is still a great price for a week at a nice resort. I can also look for a partial week, maybe a Monday through Thursday, at Boyne and see what's available, but paying per night would probably be as much as the whole week if not more. Would April work for anyone?


----------



## WinterBerry (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry - that doesn't work for me.


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

I live near Marquette and think I would like to go to a retreat. Any other uppers interested?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

The only place I know of that does knitting retreats regularly is up on Bois Blanc Island. It's a B and B. Christa teaches double knitting. She is a German woman that moved here in the 60's. She is a delight.


----------



## cedarpeace (Apr 8, 2013)

A knitting retreat would be great! Dutch oven yarn shop in Alanson is fabulous, cynthias in petoskey is good too. Keep me posted! What is the name of the condo? Pics?


----------

